
New 'Minecraft' Xbox One S Console and Controllers Are Blocky Perfection - Corrado
https://www.forbes.com/sites/mitchwallace/2017/08/20/the-new-minecraft-xbox-one-s-console-and-controllers-are-blocky-perfection/
======
Corrado
I wonder if Notch ever dreamed that his simple creation would be emblazoned on
millions of TV screens and embedded in the social fabric.

